# [EVDL] VECTRIX, batter fix



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve, looking forward to finally meeting you in person and hoping that
Audrey will be there also, in Tampa next week on the 21, 22, & 23rd at the
EV expo 2012 The web site says you are going to be there. Dennis Miles
(I'll just be wandering thru.)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > From: Lawrence Rhodes
> > > _
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I too have a Vectrix,
Great bikes when they work

re nimh batteries:
If they have discharged to 0v, or near there, between 40 and 60 cells have 
been held reversed.
So some cells are still +1V, while others are -0.2V or -1.3V
This causes those cells to have elevated self discharge.
How bad depends upon how long they have been held reversed (or the whole 
pack at 0V).

To get it charging, you just need to get the pack voltage above 100v
rectified variac is good enough (its all I use)

I crammed 42 x TS 60Ah cells in mine, and 42 x CALB 70Ah cells in a 
customers Vectrix.
Conversion video will be uploaded soonish, with a kit not long after that.

Top speed is 68 mph if running latest firmware

I have a copy of the software needed to load the latest firmware if you're 
interested
You will need the USB-CAN adapter (Costs US$255 from gridconnect.com)

Additionally there is a fellow by handle The Laird who has hacked the 
charger firmware to do more useful things with the stock displays

have a look at visforvoltage.org for more info on all the mods

cheers,
Matt


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Clunn" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 15, 2012 2:09 AM
Subject: [EVDL] VECTRIX, batter fix


> From: Lawrence Rhodes
>> _
>>
>> The big issue is that having sat over a year without charging the 
>> battery
>>packs don't seem to take a charge anymore.
>>
>> I've heard that these can be successfully "Rebooted", but we don't know 
>> how ..
>>or even if that is possible.
>
> I worked this summer on one , while we where on the road and got the
> batteries back buy using a bad boy charger and a 100 watt light bulb
> in series . After getting the voltage up off the ground the regular
> charger started working . My customer was so happy with it he bought 2
> more and we did the same battery trick .
>
>
>
>
>>
>> We are asking $3500 each for the 2 new bikes and $2000 for the parts 
>> bike or
>>BO.
>> Like to sell all 3 as a lot.
>>
>> These cost us over $7000 each, retailed for $8995 delivered.
>> The VECTRIX is really a great bike and a good EV if you are not familiar 
>> with
>>it.
>
> Yes , I was even thinking how good the drive would be in a NEV. Nice
> regen and good pick up .. I think they went 50 mph .
>>
>> Call or Email for more info :
>> dean seven 415 601-2118
>> [email protected]
>>
>
> --
> Steve & Audrey
> 772-971-0533
> Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
> Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -----
> No virus found in this message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 2012.0.1901 / Virus Database: 2112/4807 - Release Date: 02/13/12
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

